

Don't Hate the Phone Call, Hate the Phone - hackuser
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/08/why-people-hate-making-phone-calls/401114/?single_page=true

======
mturmon
A smart article focused on how the poor UX of cellphones compared to earlier
telephones has affected our whole perception of the phone call.

